# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حملات للحج لسنة 2011 يا حجاج العام ؟؟

## قصايدي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

خواتي بغيت استفسر عن حملات الحج .. 

بخصوص اللي حجوا العام .. يا ريت تخبرونا عن الحملات الزينة اللي تعاملتو معاها من حيث الخدمات و التوقيت و السعر او اي تفاصيل ثانيه ممكن انها تفيدنا .. 

طبعا .. السفر عن طريق الجو

لاننا هالسنة ان شاء الله ناويين نسير .. بس مب عارفين اي حمله زينه و مجربه

اتمنى تساعدوني في هالشي .. الله يوفقنا و اياكم
و يزاكم الله خير  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## قصايدي

نحن في العمره من سنتين .. تعاملنا مع مكتب الفجر براس الخيمة .. ما شاء الله عليهم .. ما قصرو

بالنسبة للحج: سمعنا عن ابناء السويدي .. لكنه شوي غالي

بغيت اعرف شو من حملات ثانيه ارخص و تكون زينه

----------


## أم هزاع

السلام عليكم جميعا 

وصباحكم خير يارب

حبيبتي بغيت اكتبلج تجربة اختي واخوية العام راحو الحج مع حملة قريش واللي هي نفسها العاصمة 

قريش في الشارجة والعاصمة في أبوظبي 

كانت ولله الحمد روعة بكل مافيها 

لأن حد من الاهل رايح بحملة ثانية ما يحضرني اسمها الحين بنفس سعر حملة قريش 

لكن فرق في اماكن السكن والتسهيلات الثانية والتنظيم 

طبعا الحج كان سريع 8 ايام اتوقع وكان سعره 18 ألف و 500 درهم 

واهم شي في منى يسكنون الأبراج مب المخيمات 

وسعرها هالسنة لأني سألت قالولي 22 ألف و 500 درهم 

ونفس الشي في ابراج منى حج سريع 8 ايام 

والله يرزقنا وإياج وجميع المسلمين أداء هذي الفريضة بيسر وسهالة يارب 

وأي استفسار ثاني انا حاضرة وياريت اتنبهيني عالخاص اذا حطيتي أي سؤال لأني نادرا ما أرجع على نفس المواضيع

----------


## نبض الشارقة

رررررررفع

----------


## عطر 77

انا حجيت العام مع الحملة الذهبية في دبي , وااايد زينه , وارتحنا وياهم 
وكان الحج السريع 8 ايام ب 17000 , والحج العادي ب 25000
بس السنه وااايد رافعين الاسعار . الحج السريع استوى ب 26000 !!!!!
حرام عليهم , كل سنه هالحملات يرفعون الاسعار بالهبل , وعلى كيفهم 
ماشي رقابه عليهم ,ولا قوانين , ولا اسعار ثابته 
الحين اللي ما حجوا ,وظروفهم الماديه تعبانه , كيف بيحجون ؟؟؟ 
والله في ذمتهم , وفي ذمة وزارة الاوقاف اللي عايبنها هالوضع وساكته

----------


## نور القمر2000

احسن حملة بش
هادة الجميع حملة الفجر حتى خذوا شهادة تميز بسبة الخدمات وصاحب الحملة بنفسه يتفقد الحجاج وشو يحتاجون 
بصراحة ونعم الحملة حتى اني انا يوم كنت ادور على حملة من الجوجل كان الكل ينصح في الحملة وعلى فكرة موووول مب ماديين واسعارهم اقل من كل الحملات

----------


## قلب من ورق

> انا حجيت العام مع الحملة الذهبية في دبي , وااايد زينه , وارتحنا وياهم 
> وكان الحج السريع 8 ايام ب 17000 , والحج العادي ب 25000
> بس السنه وااايد رافعين الاسعار . الحج السريع استوى ب 26000 !!!!!
> حرام عليهم , كل سنه هالحملات يرفعون الاسعار بالهبل , وعلى كيفهم 
> ماشي رقابه عليهم ,ولا قوانين , ولا اسعار ثابته 
> الحين اللي ما حجوا ,وظروفهم الماديه تعبانه , كيف بيحجون ؟؟؟ 
> والله في ذمتهم , وفي ذمة وزارة الاوقاف اللي عايبنها هالوضع وساكته


فديتج مب هم الي يرفعون الأسعار
الي يرفع الأسعار المطوفين في السعودية يعني تلاقينهم يرفعون على أصحاب الحملات أسعار الغرف وأسعار المخيمات ومن هالقبيل هذا الي أعرفه

والحمد لله الاوقاف ماتقصر في هاي المواضيع ومرتبه الأمور
بس الاسعار تختلف على حسب الاماكن الي تحجز فيها الحملات والطيران والفنادق والخدمات

هذا والله أعلم

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أم كنه

حملة الغصن ..اكثر الشيوخ يروحون عن طريقها ..السنة اللي طافت الشيخة فاطمة راحت فيها ..بس في خدمتين خدمة في اي بي وخدمة عادية بس الاثنين مستواهم عالي 

حملة ابناء السويدي ..ممتازة 

افضل الحملات وعن تجربة اللي راحلها ماندم اختي الحج غير عن العمرة تتعبين فية فدوري راحتج دفعي وبتحصلين كل شي مرتب ونظيف واهم شي الاكل والحمام يكون داخل الغرفة اللي فمنى ويوفرون لج مباني خاصة ابراج فمنى تخلين اغراضج فيها 

الحين بدوا التسجيل واحتمال وقف سالي وتاكدي

----------


## موزة الغفلي

الله يكتبلنا يارب حجه في السنه اليايه يارب

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الفجر و الضيافه و الراية 


مجربينهم الاهل ويمدحونهم

----------


## UmKhaloof

أنا كنت فحملة بن سباع .. ما قصروا معانا بس فيه حملات أحلى مثل الفجر ..

----------


## العفري2000

حملة الفجر وحملة أبناء السويدي خدمات ممتازه بس أنت أول شي لازم تسألون عن الحمله وشو أسعارها والمكان اللي بتسكنون فيه أهم شي هل هو قريب من المناسك ولا بعد خاصه في منى حملة أبناء السويدي السنه بتاخذ 30 ألف والتنقل في المشاعر بيكون عن طريق القطار،

----------


## بنت الشـمال

ربي يرزقنا ان شاء الله

وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله وتليقين الحمله العدله

ولا تنسينى في الدعاء

----------


## قصايدي

يزاكم الله خير خواتي
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله
الله يكتبلنا و ااياكم حج بيته الكريم .. 
ما قصرتوا و الله  :Smile: 

ولو في حد عنده تجارب ثانيه خبرونا بارك الله فيكم  :Smile:

----------


## روح وليد

الله يوووووفج الغلا

----------


## أمـ طيبه

آمييين
يا الله انا ناويه أحج هالسنة مع ريلي 
ربي يفتحه لنا يا رب 
دعواتكم لي بنات 
عسى ربي يرزقنا كلنا زيارة بيته الشريف

----------


## ام حبايبي

اختي ليش ما تروحي مع حملات من جده ..انا حجيت من 3 سنين مع حمله المنار نظيفه ومرتبه والاكل نظيف الحمامات نظظيفه اي احد يطلع يغسلوا الحمام وراه الله يكرمهم فطور وغدا وعشا والشاي والقهوه وماكولات خفيفه 24 ساعه انا من راي تحجزي فيها ...انا رحت لها من 3 سنيت كانت ب 7000
وهذا موقعها للي حاب يشوف

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

up 


up 


up

----------


## عووووووووووشه

اسعار الحملات

حملة الفجر 18500 (الغرفة فيها 6 اشخاص)

حملة قريش (23900)

حملة المطروشي (40000)

حملة بن سباع (26500) غرفة ثلاثية 
(21900) غرفة رباعية

حملة الضيافة (20000)

حملة السري (29500) غرفة ثلاثية
(26500) غرفة رباعية

----------


## بوسى2011

للرفع

----------


## سوارة



----------


## ريم 8

للرفع.....

----------


## eubo-unni

افيدونا بالحملات السعوديه واسعارها

شكرا

----------


## ربشه

نحن حجزنا عند حملة الفجر من راس الخيمة الحج السريع
والله ييسر لنا ويسهل أمورنا يارب

----------


## قصايدي

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:  
نحن الحمدلله استخرنا، و سرنا نحجز في الفجر لكن الله ما يسر و عقبها سرنا حجزنا فحملة طيبه، و الحمدلله لين الحين الامور متيسره ماشاء الله
الله يتمم على خير و يرزق الجميع فرصة. زيارة بيته سبحانه

----------


## lollypop.84

ونحن حجزنا عند حملة النداء من الشارقة 
19500 درهم 


والسويدي ممتازة جدا بس ما تيسرت لنا لانه فوق طاقتنا نوعا ما ^^

----------


## um_salwa

حملة الفجر جدا ممتازة كسعر وكخدمة ويستاهلون كل خير 

واذا الله راد وتسهلت الامور بسير وياهم مرة ثانية

----------


## كيفي شريرة

up up انشاء الله السنه اليايه الله يسهل علينا ونسير الحج

----------


## ساحل المالديف

نحن الحمدالله حجزنا عند حملة الغصن في بوظبي وايد يمدحونها والله يتمم على خير ان شاء
الله.

----------


## شموخيه

نحن حجزنا بحمله الملتقى حد سمع عنها 

اشرايكم فيها 

فيدوني لأني اول مره اروح وياهم

----------


## مواليد2010

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## سيده من الاما

سلاااام عليكم عزيزاتي.............عن نفسي حجيت مع حملة الدويسان الكويتة للحج بصرااااحه خدماتهم فوق الوصف ووايد الحمدلله ارتحنت انا وهليه معاهم وبذكر لكم بعض من خدماتهم المميزة الصراحة:
- مبنى خاص للرجال ومبنى خاص للسيدات في العزيزية
-باصاتهم سياحية راقية
- عندهم كادر طبي وعيادة مفتوحة 24 ساعة
- عندهم واعظات يزاهم الله الف خير صدق ماقصرو ويانا لين اللحين ما انسى (ام جاسم) محاظراتها وايد شيقة وممتعه + مشرفات ومنتظمات لكل صغيره وكبيره لتحركاتنا
-ارشاد ومواعظ وشيخ في كل باص للتوجيه باعمال الحج خطوه بخطوه
- بوفيه مفتوح للريوق والغدا والعشا وفي كل طابق بوفيه 24 ساعه شاي وقهوى ونسكفيه وبسكت 
- استخدام القطار للتنقل بين المشاعر المقدسة
- اهتمام كبير بالنظافة وطبعا عطونا شنطة مجهزة من كل شي للحج والعمره من كتيبات وشنط صغيره ...الخ
بالنسبة لاسعارهم عزيزاتي 
25000 درهم للغرفة الرباعية
26000 درهم للغرفة الثلاثية
وطبعا سافرنا على طيران الامارات مطار دبي 

اتمنى اني اكون افدتكم واللي حابه رقم مندوب الحمله في الامارات اطرشلي عالخاص وفالها طيب.....

----------


## آنسات

للرفع

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

سيده من الاما الغاليه السنه المندوب مغير الحمله ويقول الحمله الي بيسيرون فيها السنه احسن عن حملة الدويسان الي سرناها العام

----------


## فجر الغلا

السلام عليكم خواتي 

رحت العام حملة الاستقامة في امارة الشارقة 

حمله ممتازة وماعليهم قصور الصراحة 

في كل النواحي ممتازين ^^

----------


## ام راشد و نوف

أنا وزوجي وخوات زوجي حجزنا السنه مع حملة الفجر الحجره الثلاثيه ب 22500 ووايد ناس يمدحونهم ان شاءالله نتوفق وياهم

----------


## انفاس محبوبي

حملة الضيافه في دبي .. وااايد حلوة ونظيفه ومريحه من جميع النواحي

----------

